# Valentine Day Dog Forum Video



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

Alot of people seemed to miss out on the video I made for the forum and that is honestly my fault! i am sorry guys I just got so excited to make it and got impatient. No click and treat for me. BUT I decided to do a themed video for Valentine's Day. I am gonna give everyone ample time to get their photos and vid clips in. For video clips if it is uploaded to you tube I am able to download it directly from there so just submit the video link. The them is obviously LOVE! So send me all your pictures that scream lovey dovey! It can be your dog cuddling with another pet a dog licking someones face or kids playing with a dog or you can just submit your favorite photo and I will work with it to fit the theme ^_^ I would like the photos to be taken horizontally so that the picture will take up the entire screen instead of having black edges but I would never turn down any photo you have. All credit is give to the dog and the owner . I also would love suggestions for songs. The only one I got in my mind is Puppy Love, but if you guys have another suggestion I would love to hear it. If I get a lot of vids and pics then the video may be long enough for say two short songs. So yea I will keep this thread open a lot longer then the last one so people can get in ^_^

Oh and feel free to take photos JUST for this , since it is about all of our dogs it would be cool to get some recent photos! So you know get out the silly costumes and embarrass your babies and take silly love photos!

I thought I would start this off I had Lela sit through a photoshoot she did sooo well! I got a whole bunch of photos but here is the one I chose for the vid.










Yea i totally cheated and edited the color of the collar the blue was so clashy LOL


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

So excited!!! Thank you amavanna!
Nessa


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

I have at least 3 pictures in mind all ready XD!


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

This is the one picture I would call a Love picture...Cracker and her buddy Rankin having a sweet nap...


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

yes stuff like that is perfect!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Fuzz and Gabriel









Carsten and Jazz









Brothers Carsten and Oliver









Annoying baby brother but... I sure love him. OLIVER




























I know that these are more love between friends and family then gooshy romance love so it will depend on what you are looking for.


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

Well like the hallmark commercial says Valentines day is not about saying I love you but I love US so I think its about love not just romance ^_^ These are all perfect


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm going to get some newer ones...but I just HAD to add this picture.It's from last year right before he turned one.


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

lol perfect!


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh I'm excited! the last video was great so this is promising!  I'll be back with my photos in a while!


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

A video of Halo: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OwiOqzYzVI

I'll have to sort through my collection for pictures that meet the theme.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

I know you said Doggies but couldn't resist LOL


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Photobucket is being so weird today! its pasting the wrong pics into the thread.


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

Mr pooch those are fantastic photos! Thank you for submitting them!


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 30, 2010)

various pictures of my dogs


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

Here is one of Gizmo and Gracie:










And one of Gizmo and Lok (RIP)


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

Just wanted to remind everyone to put their photos in if they wanted to be apart of the Valentine's Day Dog Forum Video. I have really loved all the entries so far! I can't wait to see more hopefully.:bump2:


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

Jasmine, my foster, loved her babies. she was such a good momma dog. 








Cerbie with a floral theme








Max and Brigit love each other... and pizza bags. 








We all love each other.

And these 2 are just in love with each other. 

























And, Cerbies ready for his Valentine's date. Any takers?


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

Woot ok I am gonna be making the video this evening so I can post it tommorow. I will accept more photos till about 9 central time hope everyone gets to get their photo in videos too! And song suggestions because if not I will prolly pick a cheesy one


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

It's cool if it's too late, but I took this today when my dad visited with my brother's new puppy. His name is Franklin.


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

Got behind schedule and am actually making the video right now if anyone wants to toss up some last minute entries before i finish it that would be great.


----------

